
Ask HN: Mods: why am I shadow banned? - sqdbps
My comments immediately go to the bottom of the pile and after 2 postings I get &quot;You&#x27;re posting too fast. Please slow down. Thanks.&quot;
======
mtmail
"Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send it
to hn@ycombinator.com.
"[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

